# Dirty Bums!



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Lulu has a dirty bum lately 

I just take a Kleenex and take the cling one off if she doesn't do it first. Her feathers are pretty dirty because of this. Would a bath actually help? Why are the feathers in the way causing her droppings to stick to her? Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> Lulu has a dirty bum lately
> 
> I just take a Kleenex and take the cling one off if she doesn't do it first. Her feathers are pretty dirty because of this. Would a bath actually help? Why are the feathers in the way causing her droppings to stick to her? Is there anything I can do?


I would give her a bath in a sanitized sink with just water. If after cleaning her "bum" off the droppings are still sticking you might want to get an avian vet to look at her. Sometimes sticky droppings are signs of a health issue.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks so much


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd definitely recommend a vet visit for a dirty vent. Especially if this is a recent change. At least for peace of mind. is she displaying any other signs of sickness? extra fluffy, lots of naps, less active? A dirty vent was the first sign we got that our budgie was ill. Unfortunately, we were fairly new bird owners at the time, and did not recognise its significance. He passed within a week. I hope lulu is okay, please keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

I think its because she's changed her sleeping position. I was spying on her last night. She seems to be sleeping on her perch more so that when she poops she is sort of sitting on it if that makes sense. I'll continue to watch and keep an eye on her but I think that's the problem. There has been no changes with her behaviour, eating, activity level etc.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

Good to hear 
some of their sleeping positions are quite interesting. If I could only get Marshmallow out of the food bowl at night...


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh that's what Lucas does!! Makes for a mess! She will poop on her perch too so her feet get gross. I have to wash her perch almost daily!


----------

